# Öffnung bei Quetschstellen



## Mephisto (22 September 2010)

Hallo!

Ich hab da mal eine Frage zu Quetschstellen. In der EN 349 ist ja ganz klar definiert, ab wann eine Quetschstelle besteht. Zum Beispiel bei <120mm für einen Arm. Nun würde mich interessieren, ob auch wo definiert ist, ab wann ich diese Stelle überhaupt erst mit einem Arm erreichen kann?
Ein Beispiel: Ich habe eine Zange, die geöffnet eine Weite von 140mm aufweißt und sich, wenn sie geschlossen wird auf 80mm verengt, habe ich dann eine Quetschstelle? Und wenn ja, für welches Körperteil?
Ich hoffe ihr versteht meine Fragestellung.

mfg mephisto


----------



## Safety (22 September 2010)

EN 349 4.2 Tabelle 1

Natürlich hast Du eine Quetschstelle. Du gehst ja auf 80mm also ist das dein Mindestabstand. Wenn du Trennendeschutzeinrichtungen benutzen willst musst Du die 13857, 953 und die 12100-1 und 2 beachten. 

Die 349 gibt keine Abstände zur Gefahrenstelle sondern die Mindestöffnungsweiten an.


----------



## Mephisto (22 September 2010)

Hallo,

Aber wie groß muss jetzt ein Abstand sein, damit ich mit z.B.: einer Hand nicht mehr hinein komme?

mfg mephisto


----------



## Safety (22 September 2010)

Hallo, 
Sorry ich verstehe Deine Frage nicht wirklich.
Entweder willst Du wissen wie der verbleibende Mindestabstand sein muss EN 349, oder Du möchtest Wissen, bei welcher Größe und Art von Öffnung Du wie weit von der Gefahrenstelle weg sein musst EN ISO 13857?

Wenn du diese beiden Normen hast, kannst Du das alles nachlesen.


----------



## Mephisto (23 September 2010)

Hallo!

Die Frage ist ja auch etwas unüblich. In der Norm stehen zum Beispiel die Mindestabstände für Quetschung mit dem Arm.
Ich habe nun theoretisch einen Arm mit 140mm Durchmesser. Ich könnte also in eine Öffnung, die 130mm hat und sich während des Prozesses auf 100mm verengt gar nicht hineingreifen und somit wäre diese Öffnung sicher. Welchen Durchmesser hat nun der "Normarm"
Ist das so zu verstehen, dass dieser die 120mm im Durchmesser hat und die Quetschung tritt schon auf, wenn er berührt wird, oder hat der Normarm zum Beispiel 130mm im Durchmesser und es ist laut Norm "zulässig", dass er auf 120mm gequetscht(ich denke mal, dass dafür nicht einmal ein Pflaster notwendig sein wird) wird?

mfg mephisto


----------



## Safety (23 September 2010)

Hallo, 
die Norm gibt Dir bei einem Arm die 120mm an wenn Du nicht z.B. in einer Kühlkammer bist und die Werker tragen Extrem dicke Kleidung ist es anzuwenden. Du musst natülrich immer bewerten welches Körpreteil in die Öffnung kommen könnte und dann diesen Wert aus der Normnehmen. Meist kommt man zu dem Schluss eine Trennende Schutzeinrchtung mit Öffnung davor zustellen damit man den Zugang von größeren Köperteilen begrenzt, hier kommt dann wieder die 13857 und 953 ins Spiel.

Also die Daten der Norm sind in allen Normalen Fällen anzuwenden.


----------

